

Facebook Buys Divvyshot - jazzychad
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/02/facebook-buys-up-divvyshot-to-make-facebook-photos-even-better/

======
sant0sk1
Horse's mouth: <http://divvyshot.com/facebook>

HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1237361>

------
jamesshamenski
Even if the price was small, getting a good shower of FB stock could be really
awesome down the line.

